# Military Police - Blind Childrens Fund



## PViddy (12 Sep 2006)

i am currently loaded on a CIC training course being undertaken at CFB Borden.  This past weekend, through a sports competition, my course has raised some funds for the MP - Blind Childrens Fund.  I was wondering if anyone could help me out with a contact name on base to which i could address a letter and drop it off at the MP detachment.  We would be presenting the money from another unit on base RCIS(C). 

 I have viewed the web site for the MP-BCF and it gives a name but no contact info.  just wondering if anyone in the know, could be of some assistance.  A PM will do.

thanks in advance

PV


----------



## ccdec (13 Sep 2006)

Have a look at this site.  It will give you some contacts.

[/http://www.mpfbc.com/url]


----------



## PViddy (13 Sep 2006)

ccdec,

thanks for the info.  I had checked the web site prior to posting initially, it gives me a rank and surname and nothing else.  I believe i have it figured out, thanks anyways.

PV


----------



## PoPo (13 Sep 2006)

I know Sgt Lance Gibson who is at the MP Academy in Borden use to be deeply involved in "canvassing" for this fund when he was here in Petawawa.  You may wish to get ahold of him at the academy.

PoPo


----------

